# List of consumer direct bike brands / manufacturers



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Hey All,

While do some searching the other day, I was surprised to that I couldn't find a single list of all mountain bike brands that are consumer direct so I've decided to create a list here.

Please feel free to respond with any that I might have missed.

For my general purpose, this is for US customers/buyers. This list is in no special order other than they are brands I have heard of. I've purposefully left off the handmade/custom builders since there would be enough for a completely different list.

First off, we have the *manufacturers who are selling their brands direct* to the consumer.

Airborne Bicycles
Airborne Bicycles - Airborne Mountain Bicycles

Bulls Bikes (German)
https://www.bullsbikesusa.com/

Commencal (France)
Commencal : Bike, Frames, Parts, Textile, Outlet, Second Hand....

Fezarri Bicycles
Road Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Performance Bikes | Fezzari Bikes®

KTM (Austria)
KTM Road and Mountain Bikes

Mongoose
Mongoose | Mongoose | BMX, Mountain and Urban Bikes

On-One/Planet-X
https://www.planet-x-usa.com/

Polygon Bikes (Indonesia)
Mountain Bikes | Polygon Bikes USA

VeloVie
VeloVie | Carbon Fiber Bicycles & Frames | Road Tri TT Cycling

Whyte Bikes USA
Whyte Bikes USA

YT Industries (German)
YT USA

Blurring the lines a bit, we have *online retailers who have purchased the ownership of the brands* and sell them direct to consumer online (but aren't limited to selling just one brand).

BikesDirect (selling Motobecane, Mercier, Dawes and Gravity)
Save Up To 60% Off Road Bikes, Bicycles, Mountain Bikes and Bicycles with Bikesdirect.com, New with full warranties

GiantNerd (selling Tommaso road bikes and BAMF mountain bikes)
Giantnerd Discount Premium Bikes with Factory Direct Pricing

Recently, there have been a couple of announcements where a foreign (outside the US) brand has decided to choose a *retailer as their sole US distributor*. Falling in this category are:

Ghost (German) and REI
Introducing GHOST-brand bikes, only at REI - REI.com

NS Bikes (Poland) and JensonUSA
N > NS Bikes | Jenson USA

I'm sure there are also a ton of small builders I'm forgetting, too. I don't want to list every custom/hand made bike builder as that should be a separate list. A couple of *US based builders/brands* that sell direct to consumer off the top of my head in this category would be:

Canfield Brothers
High performance mountain bike frames and bike components for downhill racing

Durango Bike Company
Real riders mindfully building real bikes in the USA.

Lynskey Performance
https://www.lynskeyperformance.com/store/

Morpheus Bikes
Home - Morpheus Bikes

Trailcraft Cycles 
Trailcraft Cycles

Turner Bicycles
Home - Turner Bikes

Vassago Cycles
vassagocycles - Home

Any others? Of course, whether manufacturers selling consumer direct is a good thing or a bad thing is a topic of discussion on it's own. My purpose here is merely to provide a list of these options.

Thanks,

-g


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

On-One/ Planet X should be on that list.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Ghost is available at MEC in Canada

Cycling : Bikes : Hardtail mountain or Full suspension mountain - Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC). Free Shipping Available.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks boss! 

Make this a sticky. :thumbsup:


----------



## markec123 (May 19, 2014)

Canyon bikes

canyon.com


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> On-One/ Planet X should be on that list.


Yep. Either through their original UK site, or through their newer US distribution in Oregon.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

markec123 said:


> Canyon bikes
> 
> canyon.com


I've heard that hugely popular German brand Canyon was coming to the US soon, but they aren't officially here yet. I'll leave them off the list for now.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

On-One/Planet-X added, thanks.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

updated to include: KTM, Mongoose and Whyte


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

updated to include Trailcraft Cycles, makers of fine kid's lightweight mtn bikes out of Colorado.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

markec123 said:


> Canyon bikes
> 
> canyon.com


sucks that they will ship a bike to any country in the world but the USA


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

idividebyzero said:


> sucks that they will ship a bike to any country in the world but the USA


Yeah, I've been hearing about Canyon coming to the US for about a year now, but nothing solid yet. But again, I hear it's only a matter of weeks until they establish their US distribution at this point. Perhaps one of the most anticipated brands out there right now.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Rose

ROSE Bikes: Bikeshop Road Bikes, MTB/Mountain Bikes, Trekking and City Bikes


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Through a group I have membership in as a function of my career, I can get direct to customer bike purchasing of the following brands. Its not a pro-deal, but analogous to it. If you're ultimately wondering if this access would result in purchases of the below instead of a comparable bike at a LBS, then yes, it does. 

Diamondback
Redline
LaPierre
Raleigh
State Bike Co.


----------

